# homework help! :)



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey do you guys mind filling out this really short survey, its like 10 questions multiple choice its for my design class about rebranding cereal

THANKS GUYS AND GIRLS
New Survey


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I went to go fill it out but there was no option for "I do not purchase or eat cereal". I'm a bagel and cream cheese man myself...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Filled it out for you.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I think you should add price to the last question, filled it out for yah


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Done it for you. I like Corn Flakes and Corn Pops.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I like my oatmeal.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Filled it out.


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

filled out survey


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I love cereal, but the main thing i look at is low sodium, low sugar. I love bran and wheatabix! oh and oatmeals, but raw mmmm


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another one filled out.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Completed survey


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Done! But not really a cereal eater unless I'm carb loading.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Done. Cereal for me is a snack food, usualy in the evening (bah! the idea of breakfast sends my belly into protest!) 
Prefer something low fat/sugar/sodium with some seeds, nuts and raisins drowned in almond milk... mmm, now I've got a craving...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I filled it out. I notice that you use SurveyMonkey. I'd recommend editing your survey to include an "other" option with a comment box for some of the answers. As well, when I buy cereal I never think about the games or activities on the box, so an n/a option would be good.

I don't know if you need this info or not, but I do most of the cereal shopping for my family (of 6). Five eat cereal all the time, including for snacks. I rarely eat cereal but I am the one who picks it. I usually buy Nature's Path cereals (the big bags), occasionally Cheerios. Nature's Path cereal has never offered an activity on it, as far as I know. 

Good luck with your homework!


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

survey filled out. 

About the last question: what gets me to buy a cereal. I really buy it for the taste (e.g. what flavor and ingredients) but it wasn't an option. So I choose brand instead since certain brands only offer certain flavors.


----------

